# Need Help/Advice/Opinions!?!?



## JDSwift (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I have just signed up to this as my teenage son will not stop with these video games (xbox). Which got me thinking, ' I would pay money for him to stop playing video games so much'. 

I was just wondering, how many other parents would be willing to spend a little bit of money in exchange for their child to be a little more...Intellectually challenged when playing video games or watching films?


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

There's kind of two questions here - do you want your son to stop playing, or do you want the games to be better?

The first seems like an issue for house rules, possibly assisted by parental control software. Or removing batteries from controllers. Or unplugging the xbox.

The second seems like a shopping project. Great games exist.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

You know, this gives me a thought, what if we paid them a bonus allowance to voluntarily not take screen time at all in a day? I pay my kids for some of their chores, I wonder what their price would be to skip gaming/youtube/whatever.


----------

